# Bertie's Comments



## darex (19 May 2006)

Want does anyone think of Berties comments in the dail the other day (in reply to Trevor Sargent) that there isn't a danger of a shock in the housing market because loans are only 100 billion whereas the value of property in Ireland is 500 billion.


----------



## CCOVICH (19 May 2006)

If you search the Great Financial Debates, you will find a previous thread on comments made by An Taoiseach on the housing market.

Continue the discussion in the existing thread please.

Thread locked by CCOVICH.


----------

